# What wood to use with Fattie



## dmcfarlan (Dec 24, 2009)

I am planning my first 2 fatties in the morning.
I was wondering what type of wood I should use.
I have Hickory and Mesquite right now.

I am also going to smoke a Beef Tenderloin for dinner tomorrow.
Also wondering about the wood type for that.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## got14u (Dec 24, 2009)

Hickory is my fav but mesquite would be ok also...It doesn't have to much time to get or add a over whelming taste to the fattie....hickory to be safe


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 24, 2009)

What he said, meaquite or hickory. But remember, if your using hickory smoked bacon, use the wood sparingly or you will overpower your fatty. A little goes a long ways. Take some pics for us on your prep of it and the end product, we sure would like to see. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For the tenderloin, either of those woods will work. Cherry is also good for red and game meats.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 24, 2009)

When doing a fatty I really like to use cherry wood.


----------



## mikesr (Jan 1, 2010)

Apple wood and spritz the fattie now and then with apple juice.


----------

